# Favorite All Time Pastor



## Calvin87 (Jun 7, 2011)

I was wondering who everyone's favorite all time pastor is. Who you like to listen to or read?


----------



## Weston Stoler (Jun 7, 2011)

When I was new to the Rerformed faith it was Washer and then I moved on to Piper and then others. I am seeing that eventually I learn all I can from a certain pastor and then I move on. So pointing a favorite pastor depends on what day it is lol.


----------



## Particular Baptist (Jun 7, 2011)

Martyn Lloyd-Jones, when listening to him his presence can still be felt.


----------



## Herald (Jun 7, 2011)

My favorite all-time pastor is John Schmucker, pastor of Paramus Bible Church, and formerly of Oakwood Baptist Church in Kearny, NJ. John and I would disagree today over the doctrines of grace, but as to a man with a true pastor's heart I have yet to find his rival. I was a confused and ungodly young man when I met pastor Schmucker in 1984. He took me under his wing. He displayed grace, kindness, mercy, gentleness, and love. He wasn't afraid to confront my sin and hold me accountable. Without his mentoring I doubt I would be serving the Lord in the capacity I am today.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jun 7, 2011)

Weston Stoler said:


> When I was new to the Rerformed faith it was Washer and then I moved on to Piper and then others. I am seeing that eventually I learn all I can from a certain pastor and then I move on. So pointing a favorite pastor depends on what day it is lol.


 
That answer makes me cringe.


----------



## Andres (Jun 7, 2011)

If the OP's question had been who's your favorite preacher to listen to, then I might answer differently. I said might. With that being said, the duties of a pastor extend far more than pulpit ministry. My favorite pastor is the man who was there when my wife and I sought counseling and comfort when we weren't sure we'd ever be able to conceive. My favorite pastor is the man who was by my side when my mother passed away. My favorite pastor is the man who has spent countless hours meeting with me one on one, including coming over to my house to meet with me because I said I had doctrinal questions. My favorite pastor is the man who prays for my wife, my baby, and myself on a regular basis. My favorite pastor is Robert Lotzer. Most people have probably never heard of him because he pastors a small OPC church in Abilene,TX, but I just so happen to be a member there and I greatly appreciate my pastor and all the hard work he does.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jun 7, 2011)

I really like my current pastor. 

But if I was a pastor I'd be my favorite pastor. How do I know? Because I'm my favorite chaplain.


----------



## baron (Jun 7, 2011)

My pastor, Emory Brown. He prays for my family, gives me a greater desire to follow Jesus. He leads by example. As I'm sure there are so many pastor's that do. But he is my pastor only a phone call away.


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Jun 7, 2011)

To read: C.H. Spurgeon, John Owens, and Jonathan Edwards.

To listen to: Robert Truelove, Brian Dempsey, and Paul Washer. (the first two being my pastors)

And that's in order of preference, though the first two should be considered one, since they're both elders at my church, and I don't prefer one over the other in general.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 7, 2011)

Tom Carson


----------



## tman (Jun 7, 2011)

My Pastor Jonathan VanHoogen at our URC


----------



## VictorBravo (Jun 8, 2011)

Michael Kelly, Lewiston ID. Before that, it was Tom Lyon, Tacoma WA.


----------



## Manuel (Jun 8, 2011)

Sugel Michelen, Pastor at Iglesia Biblica del Señor Jesucristo in Dominican Republic.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Jun 8, 2011)

So far in my young Christian life, my favorite Pastors/Teacher to read so far is RC Sproul.

My favorite ones to listen to on podcast, or the ones I seem to listen to the most is RC Sproul, Jess Stanfield (RPCUS out of Macon, Georgia) John Sartelle, Ligon Duncan and John MacArthur.

The pastors who have helped me the most on a personal level are my current pastor Fred Fritz, Jess Stanfield (who I correspond with by email frequently) and my former pastor Don Walton, who is SBC and not reformed, but is a very Godly man with a pastors heart. All three of these men have constantly encouraged me to know not only what I believe but why I believe it.

Sent From my iPhone.


----------



## T.A.G. (Jun 8, 2011)

Spurgeon, though of course guys like Washer, Piper, Doug Wilson, J-Mac, my own former pastors etc. Have been such a huge blessing


----------



## but3leftsdo (Jun 8, 2011)

My current pastor, Harry Long, Sycamore Presbyterian (PCA), is a great pastor, he is solidly Biblical, encouraging, has a pastor's heart, and is very approachable. My favorite pastor however, is our outgoing Associate Pastor for Youth and Family Ministries, Philip Gelston, who is leaving us in a couple of months to plant a PCA church in Weisbaden, Germany. He is everything our senior pastor is, but when he preaches I am strongly challenged in my daily walk. He makes me hopeful for the future of Germany.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2011)

Weston Stoler said:


> When I was new to the Rerformed faith it was Washer and then I moved on to Piper and then others. I am seeing that eventually I learn all I can from a certain pastor and then I move on. So pointing a favorite pastor depends on what day it is lol.



With all due respect my friend it seems you may still be relatively new to the Reformed faith, or the Christian faith in general--I am not sure. Please understand that I don't mean to say that as if it's a bad thing. Not in the least. But if you would lend your ear to some advice it would be most beneficial if you would slow down and begin to savor the simple blessings that God has provided for you. If what you mentioned above is true, you are very likely missing out on a wealth of grace. Religious or theological ADD can really poison a budding faith.

There is an excellent article online that I would strongly recommend. It can be found here.

Be encouraged! You have more to be thankful for than perhaps you realized.


----------



## jawyman (Jun 8, 2011)

Pastor Bob Van Manen of Little Farms Chapel in Coopersville, Michigan. I listen to him weekly.


----------



## Andres (Jun 8, 2011)

Michael said:


> There is an excellent article online that I would strongly recommend. It can be found here.



Michael, thanks for sharing that. I thought of that exact same article when I read the OP but I was not ambitious enough to track it down. I would encourage anyone who has not already, to read the article.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## fishingpipe (Jun 8, 2011)

I really enjoyed my time back in the early 90's at The Master's College and Grace Community Church under the teaching of John MacArthur. That's where I got on the road to learning about the reformed faith. Even though as a covenant reformed believer I don't agree with some things MacArthur teaches now, I still enjoy listening to him.

Our new church plant of 80+ people is seeking a pastor now, and I'm hoping for a man who preaches Christ and is much like Andrew described in #6. In the mean time we have been blessed with regular once-a-month-or-so preaching from the likes of Joey Pipa Jr, Sid Dyer, Lacy Andrews, John Carrick, etc., all of which I consider among my favorites.


----------



## he beholds (Jun 8, 2011)

As for pastors beyond my own, I really like listening to Tim Keller--I feel like he stresses a point that not many else in our circles do, specifically regarding loving our neighbors.


----------



## Zach (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you for sharing that article. What a great reminder that I have been blessed with some great Pastors. That being said, I have been tremendously blessed by the writings of John Piper and R.C. Sproul. Desiring God and the Holiness of God have been foundation builders for me.


----------



## AThornquist (Jun 8, 2011)

I have been blessed by many pastors in various, extensive ways. There isn't a "favorite" to pick, but I truly thank God for these men.


----------



## J. Dean (Jun 8, 2011)

Too many to choose from. Sproul, MacArthur, Begg, Boice, Washer, and probably some others I didn't mention.

I think that Swindoll is Calvinist too, or at least he seems to lean in that direction.

Of course, Pastor Harold Polk at Calvary Presbyterian Church is the pastor whose Bible studies I attend. Absolutely great man of integrity, and strives to be faithful to the Scriptures.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jun 8, 2011)

J. Dean said:


> I think that Swindoll is Calvinist too, or at least he seems to lean in that direction



Everything I have read states that Swindoll is a "4 pointer." Too bad no such thing can exist logically and being a 4 pointer shows a deficiency in the understanding of the cross.

He is a big deal at DTS, so I wouldn't be surprised if this was true.


----------



## Mindaboo (Jun 8, 2011)

I have two or three that have impacted me greatly. Rev. Bob Schoof, because it was his ministry that brought me to Christ. This man and his wife patiently and lovingly guided me through some of the most difficult periods of my Christian life. He was Pa Pa Schoof to my kids. He loved Brad and me through some hard days. Secondly, would be Dr. Cortez Cooper. Corty preached with sincerity and love. I learned so much from him and his wife. He is a gifted leader and leads the congregation to worship in a very sweet way. My present pastor, Clent Ilderton is also my favorite. He has to be one of the most humble men I've ever met. He is always willing to answer questions, direct me and pray for me. The last pastor that I have a deep respect for is Dr. Guy Richard from First Presbyterian Church in MS. He doesn't just preach Christ; he demonstrates Christ. When I went to help detox my sister her shepherded me and helped me through a difficult time. I wasn't a member of his congregation, but he made me feel like I was when I was far away from home. His wisdom and willing to share it was amazing. I love each of these men for different reasons, but am blessed to have met each one.


----------



## christiana (Jun 8, 2011)

For reading I go to the puritans. For listening I favor my own pastor along with MacArthur and Sproul.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2011)

Shameless plug for my pastor. He is new to twitter if you are looking to add a godly acquaintance: @Alan_H_Johnson. Our church has a new account too: @OldPeachtree


----------



## extolHIM (Jun 8, 2011)

Favorite to read: Jonathan Edwards, John Owen, Charles Spurgeon, and Thomas Watson

Favorite to listen to: John Piper, Paul Washer, Matt Chandler, Voddie Baucham, R.C. Sproul, and Joel Beeke.

Sorry...hard to narrow down to one. If pressed, I'd say Piper and Edwards have been the most influencial in the year and a half I've been Reformed in my beliefs.


----------



## deleteduser99 (Jun 8, 2011)

When I was first saved Washer and Ravenhill were my top two. Far as reading, there's Owen, Pink and Spurgeon. I have to say though, my very favorites are my own local pastors and elders.


----------



## Edward (Jun 8, 2011)

Calvin87 said:


> I was wondering who everyone's favorite all time pastor is. Who you like to listen to or read?



Different questions. Someone can be a wonderful pastor and a less than ideal preacher, and the other way around.


----------



## Jack K (Jun 11, 2011)

All time favorite? Edwards. Followed by Lloyd-Jones.

In my mind, there isn't enough perspective to rate a pastor among the all-time greats until he's been dead for a few years.


----------

